# Larget Hotlink Images



## dolina (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi CR Guy!

May I ask if it is at all possible to increase the display size of hotlinked images?

Like say 1024px on the longest side? If you are generous jack it up to 1600px on the longest side?

Due to subject matter of rumors I suspect most of the users are viewing this site using higher resolution displays than what most internet users use.


----------



## meywd (Jun 29, 2015)

dolina said:


> Hi CR Guy!
> 
> May I ask if it is at all possible to increase the display size of hotlinked images?
> 
> ...



what about smartphones, if it is scalable - responsive - then that's not a problem.


----------



## dolina (Jun 29, 2015)

meywd said:


> what about smartphones, if it is scalable - responsive - then that's not a problem.


Again, due to the audience CR attracts I expect users to be using $500+ smartphones no older than 36 months.


----------



## meywd (Jun 29, 2015)

dolina said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > what about smartphones, if it is scalable - responsive - then that's not a problem.
> ...



I understand but most of those devices cap at 1080p

*Edit*: I meant the 1600px not the 1024px


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 29, 2015)

Actually, I increased the max size to 1024 X 1024 a few days ago. Is it now working? 

I linked to a 1024 X 1024 image and it seems to work ok.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 29, 2015)

The display width for the forum is something beyond me, I would not change it. So, for 1024 X 1024 images you will need to use the scroll bar.


----------



## dolina (Jun 29, 2015)

Wen at 100% by alabang, on Flickr


testing... there's a scroll bar that goes left and right. :|


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is a 1024 X 1024.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 29, 2015)

dolina said:


> Wen at 100% by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> testing... there's a scroll bar that goes left and right. :|


 
More testing.......
1st is the image displayed above, hotlinked directly from the image only, 2nd is hotlinked direct from the large image displayed within the flickr page........




215.51 KB
1,024px × 683px






374.13 KB
1,600px × 1,066px

---
Odd, in post preview mode there's a scroll bar in the quoted photo, none in the hotlinked direct duplicate of that photo. Definitely a scroll bar in the large hotlinked version.
Time to post, see how it comes out.

edit....
Once posted, the larger version zooms/expands when clicked.
Quoted version, when clicked, launches the flickr page as does the original post, neither of the directly hotlinked versions does that.
Same behavior in four different browsers.
....edit

edit the 2nd....
The 2nd, large and directly hotlinked image does not display as large on this page as the image only as seen in this direct link to the image url....
https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3747/18925630109_162d27b37e_h.jpg
....edit the 2nd

edit the 3rd....
Odd that the scroll bar comes in below text entered following the hotlink entry.
....edit the 3rd


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

That's why I don't use flickr. Its weird.

The tags also look strange, the one you say is 1066 X 1066 is tagged to be a smaller image.


----------

